# Brinkmann trailmaster vertical smoker



## smokerjoe32 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well my smoker finally arrived, now I have a few questions for the more experienced. I start my smoker for the cure, I had the lump charcoal going, and I added some wood. I thought I had them lit, but I kept getting bellows and bellows of smoke. It took a good 15 min to get the smoke to calm down. Should I in the future wait to see the logs in full flame before closing the lid?  Second question, after adjusting the damper on the FB, how long should I watch the temp before readjusting?  Last question,  I know the damper on the top should be the last to adjusted but what does it do?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 8, 2014)

Smokerjoe32 said:


> Well my smoker finally arrived, now I have a few questions for the more experienced. I start my smoker for the cure, I had the lump charcoal going, and I added some wood. I thought I had them lit, but I kept getting bellows and bellows of smoke. It took a good 15 min to get the smoke to calm down. Should I in the future wait to see the logs in full flame before closing the lid? Second question, after adjusting the damper on the FB, how long should I watch the temp before readjusting? Last question, I know the damper on the top should be the last to adjusted but what does it do?


Joe , here is my article on fire :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

Watch for the temp. you choose to cook at and use the intake to adjust the heat... the top vent stays open  , all the time...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## smokerjoe32 (Oct 8, 2014)

Oldschool, thank you that was some good reading. I learned last night that Cowboy Lump Charcoal does not last. One hour into my cure and my temp started dropping and could do nothing to bring it back up. I added some wood chunks and that was another learning process. I learned that once you add the chunks you must wait until the smoke dies down or you will smoke out the coals. Today, I purchased some briskets and mixed it with the lump coals and so far so good.


----------

